

No more JS frameworks - Isofarro
http://bitworking.org/news/2014/05/zero_framework_manifesto

======
_random_
"HTML+CSS+JS, was, for lack of a better term, a disaster" \- it's still is
though. There is no way to re-design them from scratch eliminating the
numerous design flaws due to compatibility requirements AFAIK?

------
jmadsen
I look at this as javascript developers taking the next natural step and
thinking about de-coupling

